# Moving to Barcelona



## Uzma123 (Nov 27, 2020)

Hello

I hope everyone is well and safe.

I'm moving to Barcelona early next year from UK. I have never visited Spain. Do you know of anyone online jobs I'll be able to from home when I have moved to Barcelona?

Also I need to learn Spanish too!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

No offense but why are you moving to Spain without ever having visited? Especially without a job?

I love Barcelona but it's also one of the more expensive parts of Spain. It does have a better economy.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Uzma123 said:


> Hello
> 
> I hope everyone is well and safe.
> 
> ...


 Actually you will need to learn Catalan


----------



## incatalunya (Nov 16, 2020)

Everybody speaks Spanish in Barcelona.....although amongst their own families they will probably speak Catalan.
But generallly Spanish would be better to learn.


----------



## incatalunya (Nov 16, 2020)

Not evryone speaks Catalan due to a lot of Latin American immigration and migration from other parts of Spain.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

incatalunya said:


> Everybody speaks Spanish in Barcelona.....although amongst their own families they will probably speak Catalan.
> But generallly Spanish would be better to learn.


Everyone can speak Spanish, but not everyone wants to. The OP needs to be aware that Catalan is very much heard and used in Catalonia and as they have never visited Spain perhaps they don't know this. Perhaps the OP is not aware of Brexit either and that work and residency will require several thousand euros and much paperwork including a visa???


----------



## Uzma123 (Nov 27, 2020)

NickZ said:


> No offense but why are you moving to Spain without ever having visited? Especially without a job?
> 
> I love Barcelona but it's also one of the more expensive parts of Spain. It does have a better economy.


 My partner is working out there hence why will move there. Will there be jobs with English speaking as I don't know any Spanish yet.


----------



## incatalunya (Nov 16, 2020)

There aren´t any jobs even with Spanish and Catalan.


----------



## Uzma123 (Nov 27, 2020)

incatalunya said:


> There aren´t any jobs even with Spanish and Catalan.


Is this because of covid?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Uzma123 said:


> My partner is working out there hence why will move there. Will there be jobs with English speaking as I don't know any Spanish yet.


I very much doubt there are many walk-in jobs in English unless you are a qualified English teacher. Most English speaking only jobs will be with large companies who probably move persons from other foreign offices.


----------



## incatalunya (Nov 16, 2020)

Yes. Covid....and it will take years to recover.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Uzma123 said:


> My partner is working out there hence why will move there. Will there be jobs with English speaking as I don't know any Spanish yet.


When you say partner - is that married or unmarried and what nationalities does your partner hold?


----------



## Uzma123 (Nov 27, 2020)

He has a spanish resident and will be receiving his Spanish passport in 5 years. Currently holds a pakistani nationality


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Uzma123 said:


> He has a spanish resident and will be receiving his Spanish passport in 5 years. Currently holds a pakistani nationality


If he is Pakistani then he already knows about visas and paperwork requirements. As a non EU member you will have to do what he has done. If he is working in Barcelona he will know that you need a visa applied for by the employer who will have to give reasons as to why you can do the job and nobody else from the EU can... 
You seem to have very little information which leads me to believe that your requests for information are not genuine


----------



## Uzma123 (Nov 27, 2020)

I'm a British citizen, currently working in the UK. I will not be able to work remotely in spain with my current job therefore I was looking online for jobs in barcelona but most of the jobs required spanish. Maybe best I wait until end of December to see what the deal is with EU and UK.

My partner is my fiance.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Uzma123 said:


> I'm a British citizen, currently working in the UK. I will not be able to work remotely in spain with my current job therefore I was looking online for jobs in barcelona but most of the jobs required spanish. Maybe best I wait until end of December to see what the deal is with EU and UK.
> 
> My partner is my fiance.


What's his exact immigration status in Spain?

Actually, maybe best not to wait until end of December! Unless you earn more than 18600 £ in your UK job and could sponsor him to the UK if need be?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Uzma123 said:


> I'm a British citizen, currently working in the UK. I will not be able to work remotely in spain with my current job therefore I was looking online for jobs in barcelona but most of the jobs required spanish. Maybe best I wait until end of December to see what the deal is with EU and UK.
> 
> My partner is my fiance.


The deal as far as immigration between the UK & the EU is already done.

As of Jan 1st 2021, British citizens will be third country nationals & have to get a visa to work or live in any EU country. As PW said, that means you will have to follow the same procedures that your fiancé did.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

xabiaxica said:


> The deal as far as immigration between the UK & the EU is already done.
> 
> As of Jan 1st 2021, British citizens will be third country nationals & have to get a visa to work or live in any EU country. As PW said, that means you will have to follow the same procedures that your fiancé did.


Can third country nationals, who legally live in Spain, apply for family reunion?


----------



## Uzma123 (Nov 27, 2020)

Pesky Wesky said:


> If he is Pakistani then he already knows about visas and paperwork requirements. As a non EU member you will have to do what he has done. If he is working in Barcelona he will know that you need a visa applied for by the employer who will have to give reasons as to why you can do the job and nobody else from the EU can...
> You seem to have very little information which leads me to believe that your requests for information are not genuine


He is pakistani and I am british. He has a permanent residence in Spain and can apply for a passport in the next 5 years. I'll be moving there and just wanted to know if I'll be able to have a good office English speaking job.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ALKB said:


> Can third country nationals, who legally live in Spain, apply for family reunion?


Yes. 'Officially' you need to be married, though. 

We have a recognised partnership known as 'pareja de hecho', but you have to already be in Spain, usually for a year, before applying, so won't apply to the OP.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Uzma123 said:


> He is pakistani and I am british. He has a permanent residence in Spain and can apply for a passport in the next 5 years. I'll be moving there and just wanted to know if I'll be able to have a good office English speaking job.


Well paid English speaking office (or any other) jobs are few & far between - & as said, any company will have to get a visa for you. You cannot be in Spain while the application is in process.

Let us know how you get on with the visa application, whether just for living here, or if yuo do manage to secure a work visa.


----------

